# Barbs with Cherry Shrimp?



## Chris333 (Jul 29, 2006)

I have some Cherry Shrimp in a planted 10g with 2 small cory's and 4 oto's

I would like to add about 5 more fish and was thinking either Cherry or Gold barbs. Will these eat up my shrimp or leave them be?

Thanks


----------



## Dwarfpufferfish (May 29, 2004)

Any shrimp that a barb can fit in its mouth it is going to eat. So not a good idea if you plan to breed those shrimp, but then again, neither are the corys!


----------



## JenThePlantGeek (Mar 27, 2006)

I had some baby rosey barbs in with my cherry shrimp, and since the fish were babies I thought they'd be ok. As soon as I put the fish in one of them sucked the innards right out of a shrimp like a tasty little cocktail snack, sluuurrrp! *ggggrrrrr* so out go the barbs. I would not mix them, unless you want to treat your barbs to very tasty dinners!


----------



## NeonShrimp (Mar 9, 2006)

Thanks for the oh so vivid description:icon_eek: I think it got the message accross:thumbsup:


----------



## Chris333 (Jul 29, 2006)

OK no Barbs, Thanks.

I'm glad I didn't buy then after walking back-n-forth in from of the tank at the shop, I wanted too.

I'm guessing Tetra's are OK? Like Lemon's

Also since you guys would know. Can I put some sort of sleeve over my filter intake? I have found a shrimp IN the filter already. I have a 10g with a Aqua Clear 20:
http://www.marinedepot.com/IMD\150\HG10595.jpg
What could I cover it with, without slowing the flow?

The tank:









Thanks


----------



## Ryzilla (Oct 29, 2005)

Chris333 said:


> OK no Barbs, Thanks.
> 
> I'm glad I didn't buy then after walking back-n-forth in from of the tank at the shop, I wanted too.
> 
> ...


You could get a prefilter sponge for a powerhead.


----------



## Chris333 (Jul 29, 2006)

Ahhhh perfect.

I typed "prefilter sponge" into Google to see what they looked like:
http://www.premiumaquatics.com/images/magprelg.jpg

I had some of that foam laying around and made my own prefilter that fits perfect and is even a dark charcoal color to help it hide.

Thanks


----------



## JenThePlantGeek (Mar 27, 2006)

I'm not sure I'd mix any tetras with shrimp either... except maybe neons or glowlights - something tiny. Lemons are deeper bodied and full grown they are pretty big comparatively.


----------



## Chris333 (Jul 29, 2006)

Is there a perfect tank mate for Cherry Shrimp?

I'd hate to take the Cory's out, but might do it if my shrimp don't start multiplying.


----------



## JenThePlantGeek (Mar 27, 2006)

Otocinclus and snails are about the only kritters I trust with them.


----------



## NeonShrimp (Mar 9, 2006)

> I'd hate to take the Cory's out, but might do it if my shrimp don't start multiplying.


Have your shrimp ever carried eggs or have you had baby shrimp?



> Otocinclus and snails are about the only kritters I trust with them.


I have to agree with Jen's statement as I have both of these in my shrimp tank and have no problems with them.


----------



## Chris333 (Jul 29, 2006)

The shrimp have only been in there for about 2 weeks now. Yeah I'm a newbie.


----------



## 247Plants (May 10, 2006)

Ive seen my neons fighting over a baby dwarf cray.....


----------



## Chris333 (Jul 29, 2006)

Well If the shrimp do in fact breed and fill the tank I guess I could live without fish, save for the oto's and snails.


----------



## NeonShrimp (Mar 9, 2006)

Best wishes with your shrimp. If you provide them with the right water condtions and feed them well they will soon be carrying eggs and you will have a tank full of babies:smile:


----------

